# New Triple (semi NWS)



## Erik McCormick (Apr 9, 2010)

Just wanted to share this photo. I know there are a couple things I might change, but overall we were both pleased with the photo(s).


----------



## The Shoe (Apr 9, 2010)

I would be pleased with them, too.  I like how the mood with the colouring from left to right goes from sombre to bright, and then she's smiling.  It all just flows.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Apr 9, 2010)

with a model like that Id be pretty pleased also. The far right one is my Favorite.


----------



## artoledo (Apr 9, 2010)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice set! It flows very nicely


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 9, 2010)

This is pretty nice.  My only nitpick is the lighting at the very left edge of pic 2 and 3 that there's a hard shadow.  I'd prefer a nice gradual gradient there instead of the sudden change.  Otherwise, my favorite is the second in terms of saturation and lighting but with the pose of #3.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 9, 2010)

This set really works! 
Thanks!


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 9, 2010)

REally lovin this except for the bright band of light on the left side of the 3rd shot


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 10, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> REally lovin this except for the bright band of light on the left side of the 3rd shot



Exactly!  Great shots, the band of light on the 3rd is too distracting.....super easy 5 minute fix in photoshop though...just extend the shadow.  Bravo!


----------



## Erik McCormick (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, I too noticed that bright "band" (it's actually an OOF wall edge closer to the camera).  I'd say that and also the fact that the first photo has the model taking up more of the frame.  But I appreciate the comments and critical eyes you all have!  Thanks again!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Apr 12, 2010)

I really like the triptych form and the way it flows.  Great idea!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 12, 2010)

STUNNING! shes gorgeous! 

And I love the order of the shots... Great job!


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 12, 2010)

Well played sir


----------



## Ifocus4u (Apr 12, 2010)

My fav is the middle image.  I like the feeling that I don't know what she is thinking and the desaturation gives her a softer more natural look to me.  The B&W is also a killer shot.  Well done.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 12, 2010)

omg people stop doing the little technical nit-pick thing.

It's a very creative series with an interesting idea executed very nicely.

I swear some people would comment on a dot of paint being out of alignment on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 14, 2010)

Ifocus4u said:


> My fav is the middle image.  I like the feeling that I don't know what she is thinking and the desaturation gives her a softer more natural look to me.  The B&W is also a killer shot.  Well done.



I'm with you on that...

Second is flawless....perfect, mysterious....coloring is incredible.

Overall the triple is tempting....
Th model is pretty, but photographer is even more))))


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 14, 2010)

Misfitlimp said:


> with a model like that Id be pretty pleased also. The far right one is my Favorite.



X2 :thumbup:


----------



## jackieclayton (Apr 14, 2010)

i love the first two... the third is a great pic it just seems a little car magazine cheeky to me, perhaps her expression.  the first ones look like something in a CK ad, love them!.  

ya.. and this made me want to go to the gym like yesterday.  ha!


----------



## Hereindallas (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

